# minor chainsaw kiss



## (WLL) (Jan 19, 2007)

ouch!! 200t talkin back.damn she bit the hand that feeds her:hmm3grin2orange: never trust a chainsaw and always use with caution. this is a very minor accident and could have been much worse. it was just a flesh wound and missed all important parts. no veins,nerves or tendons. lucky me.
cost 2hrs of work and $295. after it was stiched i was able to go back to work


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 19, 2007)

It is good it wasn't worse. Thanks for the reminder about saw safety.

I guess you need to get some Arm Chaps.

We have had some cool weather in PA the last couple of days, did that cut go through a layer or two of clothing?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 20, 2007)

*minor chainsaw kiss resize*

sorry about size


----------



## Bermie (Jan 20, 2007)

Glad you're going to be Ok, how did it happen??


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 20, 2007)

How would these do as chain saw arm chaps?












https://www.armchaps.com/order.php?displayMode=biker

The come in plain, studded, fringes and studded with fringes. The latter three come with a free CD of the Village People. :hmm3grin2orange:

I suppose for just a wee bit more $$$, a protective shirt/jacket is a better way to go.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 20, 2007)

bytehoven said:


> The latter three come with a free CD of the Village People. :hmm3grin2orange:QUOTE]
> 
> Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> ...


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 20, 2007)

*in less than a blink of an eye*



Bermie said:


> Glad you're going to be Ok, how did it happen??



i was working on a small topped out cherry and going very fast. i was removing a small limb over a car and where i was cutting there was a bunch of crotches and limbs. i had 1 arm on the limb and 1 arm an the saw.when i cut half through i tipped the saw down. the tip of the saw nipped another limb causing kick-back and jumped into my arm. with only 10yrs climbing exp this was the first cut from a running saw. i let my guard down and had way to much confidence just wailing away fast and wreckless. maby this was the man upstairs telling me to slow down and use more caution before something serious happens. well i thank GOD im ok and learned a very valuable lesson. 
MY LIFE IS FAR TO VALUABLE!!!!!!
thanx 4 caring from Terry aKa WLL but most important Thomas's father!


----------



## jbone (Jan 21, 2007)

A friend of mine almost cut his leg yesterday. We were falling trees, and he was going a little too fast. Not only that but the chain was still spinning at idle. Ripped a good size hole in his pants but he stopped it before it went further. He's luck he was wearing a couple of layers of clothes for the cold weather.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 21, 2007)

My MS361 chain was creeping at idle and I had to detune the LA just a touch. 

I wonder if it's the cold/heavy air which causes the saw engine to run with a touch more HP?


----------



## Curtis James (Feb 6, 2007)

I have almost the exact same scare on my right arm. it is in the meaty part of my arm by the elbow. I was left unattended by my former boss when I was still being trained. I actually had just burned down a single fase line and was feeling really stupid and rushed to get down. I reached over my saw with it at idle. toughing the bar with my arm. I didn't even get any stiches. it was nasty. Kinda like a hole. 1/4 inch deep by 1/4 inch wide by 2 inches long. I kept it covered with my bandana while I tore threw the rest of the tree. I took the rest of the day off. I was prettty shook up. I did finish that job but went home after that. From that day on if I'm not sure I don't do anything until I am.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 7, 2007)

jbone said:


> A friend of mine almost cut his leg yesterday. We were falling trees, and he was going a little too fast. Not only that but the chain was still spinning at idle. Ripped a good size hole in his pants but he stopped it before it went further. He's luck he was wearing a couple of layers of clothes for the cold weather.



Suggest he invest in a pair of chainsaw pants or chaps....?


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 8, 2007)

*just another reason..........*

i use the 192.


----------



## jbone (Feb 8, 2007)

Jumper said:


> Suggest he invest in a pair of chainsaw pants or chaps....?



ditto


----------



## Timberhauler (Feb 8, 2007)

Two years ago I was removing some very large white oak trees from behind a house.It was late on a Wednesday afternoon,and I had to more loads of logs to get out.I wanted to have all of the logs at the sawmill before noon on Thursday so I could get paid for all of that wood from that job in one check.I was zipping down one of those trees taking off limbs.I had to stand at kind of a weird angle so I could make this one cut.As I put the saw into the cut,the tip of the bar must have hit a knot or something as the saw kicked back.Due to the awkward angle I was standing and the way I was holding the saw,the bar went straight to my leg...It tore into my calf,the end result was 60 stitches and quite a bit of blood loss...If I would have had on my chaps,this would have been nothing.The other factor was that I was in such a hurry I wasn't 100% focused on what I was doing...That was my first cut in twenty years of sawing professionally.Lesson learned.Now,no matter what,I don't push myself like that.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 9, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i use the 192.



I don't get it??????????????/


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 10, 2007)

*less power.*

i don't know if it has enough power to kick back.i was joking though.hang in there OTG.i helped you battle the british remember.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 10, 2007)

One handing = potential to shed blood. 
Glad it wasn't too bad, take care.


----------



## Stoermer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Yup*

wow. I have that scar too.. From about 8 years ago. Left arm, trying to hold a limb and cut through it with a 020T. The tree leaned out over a lake and I didn't want to have to fish out the limbs after I was done. didn't have to get stiches though, I only took off the skin. Of course the client was right there watching, the embassesment has sort of burned the experience into my head.
As one of my co-workers replied to my wife when she asked what it would take for a guy we know whos reckless with a chain saw to learn... "about 70 stiches..."

Stoermer


----------



## Shockthemonkey (Feb 14, 2007)

New at this.
I worked for Asplundh 87 to 92 in OKC about 90 I was at home one night kickin back drinkin a few and looked down, my left boot had 3 chainsaw nicks in the toe of the sole the rigt one had 2. I thought " It's a good thing I had my boots on" ! By the way DLL good lookin boy, I have a 9yr old daughter myself.


----------

